

Help me find a site I saw in past few weeks - rywalker

They are building a component-based landing page system, there was a video where they were moving around paper panels representing the sections of the page.<p>Guys on the video had german or maybe eastern european accent...<p>Very well-designed site&#x2F;video, and I&#x27;m thinking I saw it here on HN.
======
tsudot
Is this the one? -
[http://designmodo.com/startup/](http://designmodo.com/startup/)

However, these guys are Russians.

~~~
rywalker
YES! That was it. Thanks so much.

------
moubarak
instapage.com?

